# What kind of recessed?



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

We have a job coming up where the contractor wants to put in 9 recessed lights in what amounts to an entertainment center room in a new house. Because of load requirements the ceiling structure is made up of 2x8's 7-1/2" on center. That's right, there is only 6 inches clearance between each ceiling joist. He wants us to find a recelled can that will fit in that space. The smallest plaster frame I've found to date is 7-7/8" on recessed cans. I did see some remodel fixtures that would work if need be, but I would rather put in the fixture before the drywall goes on the ceiling if possible. Any other ideas out there? Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Most manufactuers make a 'shallow-frame' can that can be installed into 2x6 framing, so they are 5-1/4 or 5-1/2" tall. This depth may limit your choice of trim, however.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Most manufactuers make a 'shallow-frame' can that can be installed into 2x6 framing, so they are 5-1/4 or 5-1/2" tall. This depth may limit your choice of trim, however.


DEPTH doesn't seem to be the issue...rather WIDTH ~


te12co2w said:


> Because of load requirements the ceiling structure is made up of 2x8's 7-1/2" on center. That's right, there is only 6 inches clearance between each ceiling joist.


I find that to be insane....a few micro-lams or even steel might have been a better choice.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Ceiling joists must be holding up the subway. Maybe this room is underground? I can think of lots of choices.First concern would be heat problems though. I would be reluctant to install general fittings in such a tight unventilated space. Miniature down lighters using LED GU lamps might work. Plenty of space and no concerns about heat. Also T5 recessed tube fittings are around with lots of fancy diffusers/reflectors to match. These if I recall are only 4 inches wide and run cool.

Frank


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, guys. This is just a regular basement but there will be floor heat on the upper level so the contractors framed it this way for the weight of the concrete above. Not just lightweight gyp-crete, concrete. No mention of this at bid time though. Frank, heat could present a problem. I'll have to see if I can find some LED stuff. My normal suppliers don't seem to want to deal with this.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Finally found some cans that would work. Lithonia L3. Had to cut the brackets but they fit in there.


----------

